

Open-Source CRM Solutions - onreact-com
http://www.focus.com/articles/crm/top-10-open-source-crm-solutions/

======
onreact-com
I'm looking for a CRM solution that will work also for a small scale business
like mine (I'm not a corporation). Which CRM solution do you use?

